# White spots on drift wood???



## Bubba Shrimp (May 7, 2012)

I have had these white spots on all of my driftwood for about two months. My friend said it was BN Pleco's eggs, but I looked up BN Pleco eggs and they don't look like the white spots on the driftwood. 

Can anyone ID these???


----------



## Padraig Pearse (May 26, 2013)

Do you have a snail?


----------



## Sake (Mar 30, 2012)

Padraig Pearse said:


> Do you have a snail?


Bet he's got a nerite running around in there.


----------



## Bubba Shrimp (May 7, 2012)

I've have three zebra nerites

yes they do look like netrite snail eggs yahooo!!


----------



## Dolfan (Apr 8, 2005)

They are nerite eggs for sure. They look like small sesame seeds. And nerites love to lay eggs on driftwood. They won't live as they need brackish to survive. If you want to, just scrape them off, or they will disappear on their own eventually. The eggs are the one downside of nerites in my opinion, but the pros still outweigh this one con.


----------



## Sake (Mar 30, 2012)

Unfortunately nerite eggs aren't viable in freshwater, they need different stages of salt water throughout their life to develop their shells. On a side note I see a tiny frog hoppin across my floor where did that come from...


----------



## zackariah (Jan 17, 2013)

Definitely nerite eggs. It gets a bit annoying but they are worth having around you can easily scrape them off during pruning or water changes.


----------



## Bubba Shrimp (May 7, 2012)

how do I make the brackish water I have aquarium salt, but I don't think that is the right salt. I might change my Fluval 6 to brackish I just have to find out how.


----------



## Dolfan (Apr 8, 2005)

Just clarifying my statement.....nerite eggs wont survive unless they are in brackish water. Adult nerite snails are just fine in regular freshwater. You only need the brackish water if you are trying to breed nerites. If you are interested in that, I would do a search for breeding nerites, and you would probably get all the info you need.


----------

